# Any Comments +ve or -ve on this proposed build spec pls



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi:
I am propsing to have a new computer built for me (never ever again will I buy a "brand name box") - I want this new machine to have at least some level of future proofing - so as technology overtakes me - I can just take the box down to a good computer builder and have CPU & or MB upgraded - without trashing the whole system.

Here are the biits I am considering and why:
1 x Antec Sonata III MiniTower Case	Selected on basis that D&D use this for their performance PCs and has ample PSU and can be scaled up / expanded in future
1 x Intel CORE 2 DUO E6750 2.66GHz	This CPU & operating speed should be ample for my needs
1 x Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400 2GB (2x XMS2 1GB) Twin2X PC-6400 DDR2 RAM As suggested by D&D
1 x Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R (Rev 2.1) This board selected – as I want to have the capacity to upgrade memory (to DDR3) should it become necessary in future, also want a MB that has some level of “future proofing” so that CPU and / or memory can be upgraded in future
1 x Gigabyte NX84G256HE	As suggested by D&D and should be ample for my limited graphics needs (only run MS Flight Simulator for IFR flying practise)
1 x Samsung 1.44 FDD Black	Need a FDD – legacy from my old files stored on FDD
1 x Seagate Barracuda 160G SATA2 HDD 160 Gb is more than ample – only have 10 Gb of material on current 20Gb HDD
NB – This SATA drive needs to be set as “master” to be able to back up to my existing 20Gb IDE HDD which D&D are to install in Sonata 111 case as back up
1 x LiteOn DH-20A3L 20X DVD SUPER ALL-WRITE LIGHT SCRIBE,SATA Want light scribe capability NB this drive is to be used to make copies of DVDs / CDs read from my existing Pioneer DVR 112DBK 18x Dual Layer DVDRW - NB This is also an IDE device which I want D&D to install in Sonata 111 case
1 x Creative SBSA30 Speakers, Black	Current speakers are shot – need replacing and these should be adequate
1 x Microsoft Win XP Home CD OEM (SP2) Need operating system & am scared of all the problems reported with Vista (will wait till MS fix Vista before upgrading)
1 x Nero 7 Burning software	Need Lite scribe version of Nero for new Lite On DVDRW

I am planning on having the computer builder installing the following bits from my old Dell "klunker"
1/ Install my existing 20Gb IDE HDD as a back up unit (Seagate 160 Gb SATA as master and 20 Gb IDE as slave)
2/ Install my existing IDE Pioneer DVR 112DBK 18x Dual Layer DVDRW – NB I want to be able to read DVDs from this (existing) unit so that they can be copied on to the new SATA LiteOn DH-20A3L

Any thoughts or comments on this plan would be very welcome
:4-dontkno


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hello Mr Chooks

Well just to clear one thing up SATA drives have no "Master/Slave" relationship. They basically install as say SATA 1,2,3,4 ect

another thing to note is the new boards only have one IDE slot so I personally don't think it is worth putting a 20G IDE drive on the same slot as your DVD. If you feel you need another drive just buy another sata drive, that board has ample SATA points. Storage is cheap, a 80G SATA drive is about $65

Personally I would go for a E8400 or a E8200
The CPU you have chosen is basically already outdated and the E8XXX are not really more expensive. Best to buy current stuff.

Honestly, do yourself a favor and get a better video card, the 8400 graphics series is the bottom entry level in cards and really has no punch

look at something like this, it's not over the top but still has some decent performance

*GIG-VCA-12840- GIGABYTE NX86T512H, GF8600GT, 512MB, DDR2, 128bit, PCIEx16, 2xDVI, TV-OUT, SLN PIPE 2. GIGABYTE *

http://www.itsky.com.au/catalog/partdetail.aspx?partno=GIG-VCA-12840

I am not sure where you are in OZZ but if around Sydney compare some prices with this site. I have used them a bit of late.

http://www.itsky.com.au/

You may find you can save yourself some cash and get better components for the same price you are going to pay now.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey thankyou Blackduck 30:

I am only an amatature at this and your inputs are very much appreciated. 
As it stood - my new box was going to cost about $1K anyway - and all your improvements have only increased the cost by about $100 - chicken feed in the big picture. 

As I mentioned, I am tired of trashing functioning - but not upgradable "brand name boxes" - so I want this one to have a level of future proofing - so your comments are ready to go into my spec sheet changes

The new 'puter wont be built until July (coz i run Quicken PP as a book keeping system and it's been notoriously antse about changes to operating systems - hence the change over has to wait till I have run off 07-08 accounts) so have plenty of time to get the specs just right.

Can I trouble you again for a few comments on your proposed mods - 

Change to E8200 or E8400 - much appreciated - the cost change is only about $40 and if this is the "up to date stuff" - then it's a nobrainer

On the graphics card - happy to change to the bigger NX86T512H - again only about another $50 but will I get value out of it given I don't really game and only need something for MS Flight Simulator which I use in a vain attempt to keep my instrument flying skills up to scratch. Again if the bigger graphics card adds to "future proofing" - then it's the way to go - what do you think?

On using the old HDD - the underlying reason for this was as a simple way to xfer my existing files / applications accross to the new computer and have a 2ndry back up HDD - But given the IDE / SATA issues and that the whole lot only amounts to about 12Gb - I guess I could use Nero to burn the lot on to 3-4 DVDs and just do it that way and trash the old HDD. I also have a Maxtor 60Gb external HDD which I currently use as a backup - so maybe I don't even need a second "in case" HDD anyway - what do you think?

Tks again for your inpouts - they are very much appreciated & welcome

:wave:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

The E8XXX series of CPU's are a step above the previous 65nm unit ( the new units are 45nm ) and a better caching system.
The only thing to check is that the factory bios of your motherboard supports the 45nm cores if not a bios update may be required, if a shop is building the computer for you this should be done by them anyway.

With the graphics card I like the 8600 or even the 8500 if you prefer due to double the bit rate, 128 compared to 64 as well as dual DVI monitor inputs. Like I said it's not an "Over the top" upgrade but just getting off the bottom rung. I am not sure what the graphic requirements for flight sim are but I am pretty confident it will run a lot smoother with an 8600 than a 8400.
Being one to appreciate the problems associated with falling out of the sky in a plane, I want you to have the best practice possible  

As for the hard drive it is always good to have backups but if you have an external drive you use for this then I honestly wouldn't go to the trouble of connecting the 20G up. If anything I would possibly just consider getting an external case for it, you will have plenty of USB ports available.

Always happy to give my opinion so free free to ask :wave:


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Blackduck 30 - you are a hero.
Specs are being altered to take up your suggestions. Will go for the E8400 and the GIGABYTE NX86T512H. 

Will leave out the old 20Gb unit -itz time it was pensioned off anyway.

Best reagrds & many Tks


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Glad to be able to help fine tune 

I'm sure your new system will serve well for some time to come

cheers
BD30


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Blackduck30

Further to your recent post - I think I will do as you suggetsed (see below) with the old 20Gb HDD and just get a case to put it in - that will make xfer of data accross to new machine easier.

"As for the hard drive it is always good to have backups but if you have an external drive you use for this then I honestly wouldn't go to the trouble of connecting the 20G up. If anything I would possibly just consider getting an external case for it, you will have plenty of USB ports available"

My question is as this old HDD is IDE, can you suggest an external enclosure that has USB outputs that would allow me to drop this old IDE HDD in and use it. Also - is installing it into the enclosure a simple task - or should I get the computer shop to do it for me whilst they are building my new "Growler" 'puter

Sorry - but I am only an amature at this tech stuff!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I have used Vantec external cases in the past and still actually have two i use myself

*Vantec ACVANST360U2BK
VANTEC NEXSTAR3 3.5 IDE USB2 BLACK*

http://umart.net.au/au/product_info...02493&osCsid=a2d6ae70244273bebba8642185b23b4a

or feel free to try a cheaper unit like this

*A-Link AL351U2(BLK)
HDD Case: External 3.5" IDE USB2.0 Aluminium Black $30 *

http://umart.net.au/au/product_info...02238&osCsid=a2d6ae70244273bebba8642185b23b4a

I had to use Umart as ITsky web site was down

they are very easy to install and setup, i'm sure you will have no problems doing so yourself, it may help whittle away the time while you impatiently wait for your new rig :laugh:
I hate waiting for new toys :4-dontkno

let us know how things progress


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Tks Blackduck 30 - your advice is invaluable. :wave:

Will go for the Vantech - quality is worth the few extra $s in this business.

Have had a look at the Vantec site - even shows how to put the HDD in - so I am emboldened - so might give it a go.

Yes I also hate waiting for new toys - and I have to hang in there till I run off July 08 accounts - ratz! :upset:

What I am proposing to do is to put in the order for new computer & once supplier has confirmed all parts are in stock - I will take the (near new) DVDRW out of my old clunker and take that down to supplier (when I pay deposit) for them to install as extra DVDRW in the new "Growler". That way I will still have the old klunker computer to use whilst the newie is being built & tested - P/S Other than turning computer off 1st - are there any special procedures I need to do before taking the DVDRW out of my old clunker - or will Windows self detect that the DVDRW has vanished???

When I go down to pick up the new computer - will get a Vantec external HDD case and once I have the new "Growler" set up and running - will pull the old HDD out and install in the Vantec case before consigning the balance of the old Klunker to the recycle bin.

How does that sound for a plan? :4-dontkno

best regards


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Well from what i can tell you have a pretty good plan set out there.

I have generally always used vantec for external cases for myself and others and so far i have not had any problems. to me they seem to be well built and reliable and like you said a few more dollars is not a lot in the end for better quality.

As for the DVD removal, it should be straight forward. As you mentioned turn the power o ff undo the screws,remove the cable from motherboard as well if you like as well as from the dvd, unplug the power and audio cable if one is fitted and slide it out the front, presto, your done

Windows will not grieve the loss and should adjust


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Blackduck 30 :wave:

Another quick question if you can pls.

OK call me a neanderthal troglodyte - but I have a really good Trinitron monitor that'z a keeper coz:
1, it works fine (no mesh failure probs at all),
2, it fitz perfectly into the rack above my office / study desk &
3, when it quits - it "knows" :4-thatsba it will be replaced with a wizz bang flat screen / LCD job and it will be destined for the "wheelie-bin" (hence it never misbehaves!)

The Gigabyte NX86T512H has 2 "Dual link DVI-I ports" as outputs, but it comes with a pair of "DVI to VGA/D-sub adaptors". 

I am presuming that using these adaptors, the NX86T512H will connect OK to my VGA Triniton monitor (even if wot I'm proposing is the IT equivalent of putting a V8 in a Woolies shopping cart) - at least when the time comes to say "bye-bye" to the Trini - I will be easily able to hook up the wiz bang flat screen / LCD monitor).

Am I right with these assumptions - wot do you think? :4-dontkno

Best regards


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey MrChooks,

You are once again correct in your assumptions, the adaptors will let you use your VGA connection on the DVI up until you get that flash new LCD.

With so wonderfully worded questions it is always a pleasure to reply

cheers

BD30


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

OK new system specs are bedded down and my new back-up routine strategy is in place (Tks Blackduck 30 & Linderman :wave

Now I need to think about how the hell I am going to get the new system set-up and running with all my applications

The new machine will be sporting new copies Win XT & Nero 7 or 8 - but all my other applications will have to be loaded up by me. (fortunately - I think I have located all the original program disks - along with heaps of other junk I forgot I had stashed in my cupboard)

So here goes - this is my peripherals & program list and loading plan & sequence for comments or throwing rocks at:4-surrend

1/ Copy emails and email address list saved from old computer
2/ Load Bigpond (ISP provider connection)
3/ Connect ADSL Modem and get email / internet connected
4/ Load AV programs (current subscription is provided thru my ISP provider) so as new machine doesn't catch any bugs as internet and email will be connected by this stage
5/ Download service packs (as needed) for XT
6/ Load MS Enterprise 2007 and move all old MS Enterprise / Office files across to new computer
7/ Load Quicken PP and move all old Quicken files across to new computer
8/ Connect my 2 Lexmark printers and load drivers - test print sample old files on both printers
9/ Load PrintConducter (batch printing software) and test
10/ Load Adobe Acrobat, Paintshop, PC Wizard, Cam Unzip, Flight Simulator, etc.
11/ Download (paid) version of xXClone
12/ Download Realplayer & Windows media player
13/ Test all works OK
14/ Do back-up to my Maxtor external HDD
and that should be it - 

How does this sound for a plan :4-dontkno - I would particularly welcome any suggested changes in the load order / sequence and anything else I should be attending to


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

The First thing I didn't seem to see which I think should be first is your Anti Virus.
I also presume that your PC shop has loaded all the system drivers ? if not that should be first off the block

If they did just load them off the motherboard CD i would first check and see if there are any available for update on the Gigabyte site.

great to see all is progressing well :wave:


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi BD30 :wave: good to hear from you again.
Yes - Antivirus is item 4 - will be put on as soon as I get my ISP reconnected - my current AV is supplied thru a subscription by Bigpond (my ISP) - hence AV will need to be downloaded again

The drivers I was talking about are for my 2 Lexmark printers

Should I download and updates for the MB from Gigabyte as "item 5" before the Win XT service packs??:4-dontkno


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I would at least go and have a look and see what is available for update. if you consider any updates appropriate then I would install them at 5 yes.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave:Tks BD30 - your inputs are much appreciated. Will do regarding MB updates - as I would be surprised if the shop / builder will go to the trouble of chasing up MB downloads unless there were known issues (I am planning on using Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R).

I am starting to feel a lot more confident about this new computer - mostly coz of the great inputs received from all of the team @ TSF. Tks - guys

I have plenty of time to get my plans together but now I have a really good spec and a "loading" plan - just have to wait till end FY 08 - so I can get the new "growler" ordered and built:sigh: and this old klunker consigned to the wheelie bin:3-smash:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

You have some very respectable spec's there Mr C

I am sure you will notice the speed difference.

You may be able to take up playing golf or something with the time saved :laugh:


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes BD30 - :wave:

I am really looking forward to _"sumtin wot"_ will belt the sox off my old Dell - and just as importantly - get me away from those "brand name" boxes that seem to be designed with "built in obsolescence and elimination of future upgrade capacity" as their primary spec.

From what I can make out - there isn't much in cost difference between a "brand name" box and a custom built unit - but they are worlds apart in what you get for the $$$s. And with the custom unit - you can direct your $$s at the areas that are specifically important to you - rather than getting a "brand name" box full of mediocrity:4-thatsba


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes i can not agree more there,
I love the fact that you control what goes into your system.
Quality is far better and yes it really does not cost to get what you want over a prebuilt.
Well it can but I am just hopeless when it comes to restraint and upgrades


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi to TSF Builders team again.:wave:
OK, all is moving forward nicely with my new computer build specs and getting it up and going once delivered.

A question though - I have read lots of posts on TSF regarding CPU cooling / heat sink issues. Given that I am getting the computer shop (one with a pretty good reputation) to build my new computer - do I assume that they will install appropriate heat sink/s on to the CPU (Intel Core 2 Duo E8400) or do these heat sinks come with the CPU and are just there as a matter of course. 

I ask - coz when I look at pictures of the CPU in the computer store's web pages - they just look like a flat square - can't see any heat sink on them?

What do you guys say / think as I can easily just include a requirement for appropriate CPU cooling in my spec sheet if need be - but I wouldn't know what to specify. :4-dontkno

P/S The new 'puter will basically be for my office work - only limited (MS Flight Sim for my IFR practice) gaming activities.


----------

